# Fluchttür mit Türöffner durch Nottaster freischalten?



## Michelinho (9 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

muss bei einer Fluchttür der Türöffner durch einen Notöffnungstaster 2-polig (sowohl die 24VDC-Leitung als auch die Minus-Leitung) abgeschaltet werden, oder reicht die Abschaltung der Zuleitung durch einen Öffnerkontakt zum Türöffner aus?
In welcher Vorschrift ist dies festgelegt???

Danke für die Antworten...

Gruß Michel


----------



## IBFS (9 Dezember 2012)

Geht es um ein Fluchttür in einer gößeren Mascinenumhausung oder geht es um ein Gebäude?


----------



## Michelinho (9 Dezember 2012)

Es ist keine öffentliches Gebäude, es ist eine Fluchttür in einem Raum nach draussen zum Flur. In den Räumen arbeitet nur eingewiesenes Personal.


----------



## IBFS (9 Dezember 2012)

Michelinho schrieb:


> Es ist keine öffentliches Gebäude, es ist eine Fluchttür in einem Raum nach draussen zum Flur. In den Räumen arbeitet nur eingewiesenes Personal.



Ist also die Tür durch einen Magneten o.ä. dauerhaft (mit Dauerplus) zugehalten?


----------



## Michelinho (9 Dezember 2012)

Die Tür ist über den Türöffner dauerhaft verriegelt und kann nur durch den Not-Öffnungstaster freigeschalten werden...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Dezember 2012)

Oft sind magnetische Zuhaltungen für den Prozess-Schutz eine gute Lösung  für solche Anwendungsfälle. Es wird also nicht mit einem Bolzen  verriegelt, sondern lediglich mit der Zuhaltekraft des Elektromagneten.  Diese haben oft eine Zuhaltekraft im Bereich von 200N. Das genügt, um  ein unbedachtes Öffnen zu verhindern. Im "Notfall" geht die Tür trotzdem  noch auf.


----------



## Michelinho (11 Dezember 2012)

OK, aber mein Problem ist immer noch das, ob ich nur die +-Leitung des Türöffners oder auch gleichzeitig die -Leitung des Türöffners abschalten soll.
Trifft hier vllt die Richtlinie EltVTR zu???
Ist eine Fluchttür oder Notausgangstür auch gleich eine Rettungstür???
Wer hat da Erfahrungen???


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Dezember 2012)

Bei der Frage nach dem Abschalten geht es ja um Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten und deren Folgen. Mir ging schon bei Deiner ersten Frage durch den Kopf, Dich darauf hinzuweisen dass man normalerweise eine Risikobewertung durchführt und daraus den erforderlichem Pl r ermittelt. Dieser gibt dann auch i.d.R. sehr klar die "Architektur" der Sicherheitsfunktion vor.
Du wirfst hier verschiedene Begriffe in den Raum. Ich kann leider keine Info dazu geben und weiß auch nicht, ob die Begriffe klar und ggf. unterschiedlich definiert sind. Vielleicht trotzdem noch eine Hilfe: 
- Eine Fluchttür muss vom Fluchtraum aus IMMER zu öffnen sein.
- Für die Schutztür als Teil einer Maschineneinhausung gilt das nicht zwingend. Sofern jedoch die Gefahr bestehen könnte, aufgrund von Zuhaltesystemen eingesperrt zu werden, muss die Schutztür gegen versehentliches Einfallen geschützt sein.


----------

